# Living room/kitchen opening



## house92 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a bar opening between my kitchen and living room that is 8 feet wide and 3 feet tall.  The problem is that we've grown tired of that area being open all the time and would like some ideas about what kind door, or whatever, to put there.  I know that the "open" feel is what everybody likes today, but there are times when we would like a separate kitchen and living room.  I have asked people at Lowes, but they can't seem to help.  I notice that on the tv show, "Reba," she has a pull-down door for her bar opening, but I assume that would have to be installed during construction.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## travelover (Oct 7, 2009)

Why not just drywall the opening shut? You'd have to add a few of short studs, but it would not be hard. And if someone wanted to open it back up later, it would not be hard to do that, either.


----------



## house92 (Oct 7, 2009)

travelover said:


> Why not just drywall the opening shut? You'd have to add a few of short studs, but it would not be hard. And if someone wanted to open it back up later, it would not be hard to do that, either.



Thanks for the reply.  That would work, but we like it open sometimes, just not all the time.  We would like doors so we could pick and choose.  I failed to mention that our kitchen sink faces the opening looking into the living room.  If it were sealed, we would just be permanently staring at a solid wall when using the sink.  Actually, we like it open most of the time.  One of the times we don't like it open is at night.  I'm sure everyone has different routines, but at night, we like to settle in to the living room, turn off all the lights, and watch some tv before bed.  If someone else wants to do something in the kitchen, the light glares into the living room, which the others dislike.  Sometimes when we have company, some people socialize in the kitchen while others might watch some tv in the living room.  We would like some separation at that point; therefore, I wish I could find a door solution.


----------



## travelover (Oct 7, 2009)

Got it. I'd think the least expensive solution would be to buy a cellular shade.


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 11, 2010)

I would suggest that whatever you do with the area, it is reversible.  I know you don't want the "open" feel, but when going to resell the house (if you are any time soon) that is always something people look for.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 15, 2010)

How about a divider cabinet or a mini bar? It might look good on that...


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree with TheClumsyCarpenter. Even if you're not planning on selling anytime soon, it sounds like you're looking for something that won't cut the opening off entirely. How about some sort of portable pantry or shelving space...


----------



## handyguys (Apr 9, 2010)

Doors shouldn't be too hard for a woodworker. Could do some bi-fold (tri-fold, quad-fold) ones and they could even be made to match your kitchen cabinet doors or your living-room furniture or match the doors in your house. You wont find that at any home center and it wouldn't be a beginner woodworking project.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 9, 2010)

Or an accordion door.

How much room do you have above the opening?  You might use a counterweighted horizontal pocket door, and you use any door and add on your own pocket over top of the existing drywall.  Then you'd need to drywall a false wall to hide the pocket.
http://www.nextdoordoors.co.uk/file...774911_LPD Jatoba contemporary 4 panel rt.jpg
A hollow core door would be ideal for this application.


----------



## StorageShedSmart (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you set on the idea of a door in particular? Why not find a nice set of blinds or curtains?. That would be a quick install and removal and wouldn't be permanent at all. It wouldn't be difficult to update the style if you chose to redecorate your living room or kitchen. 

As well, you could get doublesided curtains so that the living room side and dining room side wouldn't have to match on the off chance that you have a classic kitchen done in greens and browns and a contemporary living room done is reds and black.


----------



## willicooper1 (Apr 20, 2010)

You have already got a lot of ideas but according to me you should use glass doors or some fine quality curtains.But it is your choice consider all the ideas and pick suitable one.


_________________________
Bathroom Renovation Contractor


----------



## frozenstar (May 4, 2010)

Brentcamden said:


> If you feel like your living room is cramped, dont immediately blame your lack of space. Theres a good chance that the problem is brought about by furniture sofas. Some people just dont know how to pick the most ideal one for their home.



Agree on this one. You can also use cabinet walls to maximize the space of a room.


----------

